# Hero Military Working Dogs



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

"The last moments of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi’s life were spent being chased down a dark underground tunnel by military dogs." 

Rest of the story here:

http://news.yahoo.com/trump-says-beautiful-talented-dog-120253942.html

Hope the injured dog will be ok.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I read he is already back to work.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A can not think of better ending for such a criminal. Sounds like dogs play a big role in catching terrorists. Those dogs and handlers saved countless lives- true heros. Great noses!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I was in an IGP Seminar when that news broke. It was special being with people who really care about working dogs while hearing about it. Glad the K9 is ok <3


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> A can not think of better ending for such a criminal.


Amen.

They are talking about releasing an edited video of the chase. Oh would I like to see that. Bravo, dogs!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

When/if the video is released we can all see it on a news site.Graphic videos aren't allowed.
I agree that the handlers and their dogs are true heroes.I'm so glad none of them were seriously injured.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

It sounds like a very dangerous situation for the dog- could have gone very wrong if the explosives were triggered when he was closer. Glad everyone was OK. Depending on what that video shows, it could be truly heartwrenching with kids involved- who had no choice, and must have been small enough to be dragged, carried.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> When/if the video is released we can all see it on a news site.


Indeed we will. Some info here:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...aghdadi-raid-video-could-released/4064447002/

BTW the injured dog who is now doing OK is a Mali. Rock on, Malis!


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Saco said:


> It sounds like a very dangerous situation for the dog- could have gone very wrong if the explosives were triggered when he was closer. Glad everyone was OK. Depending on what that video shows, it could be truly heartwrenching with kids involved- who had no choice, and must have been small enough to be dragged, carried.


Horribly dangerous. Thank God the dogs made it out OK.

What happened to the kids is beyond heartbreaking--Baghdadi dragged them with him and blew them up when he blew himself up.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

And here he is!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

JonRob said:


> Indeed we will. Some info here:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...aghdadi-raid-video-could-released/4064447002/
> 
> BTW the injured dog who is now doing OK is a Mali. Rock on, Malis!


No political links please.Only articles dealing specifically with the dogs.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Hopefully this won't be considered political:

"Trump would not be the first commander in chief to be impressed by the heroic actions of a dog who helped military operatives capture a terrorist leader. A story by The New Yorker published a few months after the bin Laden raid described a fascinated President Barack Obama asking to meet Cairo [the Mali who helped nail bin Laden].

“There was a dog?” Obama said during a meeting on the bin Laden operation, when he learned that Cairo was nearby. The president, distracted from his briefing, said, “I want to meet that dog.”

“If you want to meet the dog, Mr. President,” the squadron commander joked, “I advise you to bring treats.”

In the end, Obama met Cairo, who stayed muzzled."

http://news.yahoo.com/trump-says-beautiful-talented-dog-120253942.html


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I would not want to see that video with kids involved my mind bypassed they it is awful. What a sick man to do such a thing. 

Another mal they seem to dogs of choice to catch the terrorist. Such a beautiful dog. I saw a spoof photo on Instagram with the dog in the White House with a table full of hamburgers or something and his photo over the mantle. It was cute.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I'm actually surprised that they released a photo purporting to be the K9 in question. Those K9s are _already _targets, as I understand it. Something like this would simply increase the jeopardy they've put the dog in. Unless, of course, it's been returned stateside already.

On a lighter note, I just heard a piece on CNN in which the military, after having released said photo, refused to give reporters any additional, possibly identifying, information --- including the dog's sex. Perhaps a different photo then?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have wondered the same thing. It would put the dog in danger. The identity of the mal who caught bin Ladin was private for a while.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Aly said:


> On a lighter note, I just heard a piece on CNN in which the military, after having released said photo, refused to give reporters any additional, possibly identifying, information --- including the dog's sex. Perhaps a different photo then?


The pic looks like it was photoshopped so you can't tell the dog's sex.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

JonRob said:


> The pic looks like it was photoshopped so you can't tell the dog's sex.


Yes, well, I'm always bemused when people aver that a picture's been photoshopped. Always wonder how they 'know' that....


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I have photoshopped pimples, glasses glare and excessive cleavage on humans...
but never tried doggy private parts!


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Aly said:


> Yes, well, I'm always bemused when people aver that a picture's been photoshopped. Always wonder how they 'know' that....


That's been very well studied. Just google how can I tell if a picture is photoshopped. Also, this is the smart thing for the military to do to conceal the dog's sex.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

JonRob said:


> That's been very well studied. Just google how can I tell if a picture is photoshopped. Also, this is the smart thing for the military to do to conceal the dog's sex.


Thanks but I have more entertaining things to do with my time. More to the point, whoever 'released' the photo might, in future, try for a qualitatively _better _job of photoshopping with a different photo. Certainly hope that they're not working in military (or other) intelligence. Standards you know....


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Saco said:


> It sounds like a very dangerous situation for the dog- could have gone very wrong if the explosives were triggered when he was closer. Glad everyone was OK. Depending on what that video shows, it could be truly heartwrenching with kids involved- who had no choice, and must have been small enough to be dragged, carried.


It is very dangerous! LE and military dogs often work in dangerous situations in which they or others they work with can be in mortal danger. They train hard, but with an intensity necessary to be confident in life/death situations. These dogs are not pets, just like soldiers/police are not civilians. Though they have downtime like all of us, they are not pets. 
I currently work ( security) with a TSA bomb dog daily, the handler constantly complains about the insensitivity of people who want to run up to his dog like she’s a pet. Folks don’t realize that when working in situations like LE/ military, that when on duty the dog cannot engage in unnecessary pleasantries. Vigilance by the dog and handler is necessary to ensure the safety of the dog, the soldiers/officers, and the mission. This differentiates these dogs from pet/sport dogs.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Lots of folks are going crazy over the hero Mali and rightfully so. Here's a bit of fun with this:

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2019/10/29/jeanne-moos-military-dog-isis-raid-ebof-vpx.cnn


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I just heard on NPR today that when they asked the name of the dog, the military declined to release it. They would only say that he has healed from his injuries, is "in the theater" again and working. He will be an anonymous hero! 

( NPR has been very "doggy" today. I also listened to a report in which they say that having a dog lengthens your life by 21% or something! )


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

GSDchoice said:


> I also listened to a report in which they say that having a dog lengthens your life by 21% or something! )


Having a dog is indeed associated with increased survival:

http://ahajournals.org/doi/pdf/10.1161/CIRCOUTCOMES.119.005887


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Just sharing this from a post I saw that I absolutely agree with. I know that most here are very knowledgeable and we’re a gsd forum but I just felt it was appropriate to share. Thank God for our working k9s and military dogs!




******PSA******

Do not go and purchase this breed just because of the news. 
Do not go and purchase this breed if you have no prior experience, and aren't willing to seek a mentor, trainer, or go too clubs.
Do not go and purchase this breed "just because they're pretty and seem awesome".
Do not go and purchase this breed if you're just going too allow the canine to become obese.
Do not go and purchase this breed if you're not going to provide plenty of physical and mental stimuli.
Do not go out and purchase this breed just too ruin it.
Do not go out and purchase this breed too just dump it at a shelter or rescue for behavioural and/or other issues due to your lack of research.

This breed is not your average breed, should be respected, and isn't for the average individual or household.

#BreedAwareness #Share #RespectThisBreed #DontBeOneOfThosePeople #DontPurchaseFromBYBs #DontPurchaseFromCraigslist #DoYourResearch #AdoptAndShopResponsibly #WorkThem #DontPurchaseFromMostHobbyBreeders #TheyUsuallyDontHealthScreen #OrGeneticTest #OrHaveReturnClausesInTheirContracts #ResearchReputableBreeders #TheyCareAboutTheirStock #TheyGoAboveAndBeyond #TheyDontWaterTheBreedDown #TheyBreedWithinTheStandard #SeriouslyTheyWillDestroyYourHouseIfNotProvidedPlentyOfStimuli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

The Mali hero is named Conan and will be making an appearance at the White House soon. He leaves the Middle East next week and will then visit the White House.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It’s a she!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Is this for real? 

https://www.tmz.com/2019/10/31/isis...high-demand-since-raid-conan-president-trump/

As a malinois owner, I'm not pleased with this kind of press.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Saco said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/10/31/isis...high-demand-since-raid-conan-president-trump/
> 
> As a malinois owner, I'm not pleased with this kind of press.


I'm sure it's for real, and I agree, it's not good. Same thing happened after Cairo the Mali helped nail bin Laden. Most folks cannot handle a typical Mali.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes...this is where the backyard breeders see a great business opportunity and get busy breeding lots of Malinois...:-(


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Interesting article about awarding Purple Hearts and other medals to military working dogs like Conan:

http://nypost.com/2019/11/02/hero-dog-conan-injured-during-baghdaOdi-raid-deserves-purple-heart-vets/

Obviously the dogs don't care about a piece of metal on a ribbon, but I think these awards encourage the respect for these dogs that they deserve.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Saturday night live interview with "Conan", famous military hero dog...

*https://www.cnn.com/videos/media/2019/11/03/snl-11-02-conan-hero-dog-press-conference-orig.cnn*


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Here's two videos of Conan the hero Mali at the White House! And Conan is a very social Mali if you're not a terrorist thug.

www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2019/11/26/trump-dog-moos-pkg-ebof-vpx.cnn

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rzaxL8875A

You'll have to do edit/copy edit/paste to get the links to work.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

COMMENT REMOVED BY MODERATOR

While your patriotism is appreciated, this isn't the appropriate place to wish death on anyone.

Thanks for understanding,

David
Forum Moderator


----------

